# Finland and Sweden



## Domremy (Jul 28, 2012)

House fire - a man won´t come out. Espoo, Finland.

http://youtu.be/_apcIkSIAZU

Länsi-Uusimaa Rescue Department

http://www.lup.fi/en-US

TV-show from Sweden:

http://www.kanal5play.se/program/229053#!/play/program/229053/video/298753


----------



## Domremy (Jul 29, 2012)

*About Swedish TV*

Säsong 2
visa avsnittlista    =>  Season 2  -  9 episodes

Säsong 1
visa avsnittlista    =>  Season 1  - 11 episodes


----------

